# TIME



## Nellie (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks to escorial for posting an acrostratic poem, I decided to take a stab at it.

Time
Is
Meaningful
Existence.


----------



## aj47 (Aug 31, 2014)

Interesting and a ponderer.


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 1, 2014)

I had to look up acrostratic---waaaayyyy over my head! But this--I liked, many layers of meaning... always a pleasure,Peace...Jul


----------



## h'aulian scribe (Sep 1, 2014)

I love simple poetic truths like this. Reminds me of an old Japanese saying "Spit is neither soft nor hard." It sounds gross but completely explains the nature of how we see other people. The appearance of another can't tell you if they are strong or weak, courageous or coward.


----------



## Nellie (Sep 1, 2014)

Firemajic said:


> I had to look up acrostratic---waaaayyyy over my head! But this--I liked, many layers of meaning... always a pleasure,Peace...Jul



I made a big mistake. I meant acrostic poem, which is a poem where the first letter of each line spells out a word, sometimes it is a name. Thanks for commenting.


----------



## Seth4473 (Sep 2, 2014)

Only four words but still a ton of meaning!


----------



## qwertyportne (Sep 3, 2014)

What a creative poem. You know how much I love poems about time. Thanks for this different approach to a (please forgive me) timeless subject!


----------



## MissTerious (Sep 5, 2014)

I love things that make you think even if it isn't long and complicated, and I think it's hard to achieve.  I liked this a lot!


----------



## Firebird (Sep 5, 2014)

A neat and interesting little poet!

Thanks,

firebird


----------



## lonely-soul (Sep 6, 2014)

Nice! 
And,
Time is a
Real Blessing!


----------



## escorial (Sep 6, 2014)

so like this..there something about cramming alot in so few words that gives a piece life


----------

